# Using Articulation Sets



## Luka (May 29, 2020)

Hello! I'm currently entering all the articulation sets for my samples libraries in Logic Pro X.

I am doing so by following this tutorial: https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/h...0-4-Articulation-Sets-with-Spitfire-Libraries

Now the problem I have is that sometimes, I won't be able to select an articulation manually in the Kontakt instrument. It will select it WITH the one that was last selected using the articulation sets (as if I pressed shift and selected two articulations to play).

Here is an example:






I want to play the con sord, but the normal long stays selected too. I found no way of deselecting it.


Does someone know how?

Thank you!


----------



## Bear Market (May 29, 2020)

Try selecting the articulation you want from the articulation set drop-down instead of clicking on the articulation in the Spitfire GUI.


----------



## Luka (May 29, 2020)

Bear Market said:


> Try selecting the articulation you want from the articulation set drop-down instead of clicking on the articulation in the Spitfire GUI.


Right, but I wish I could also select it from the Spitfire GUI when needed haha


----------



## A.G (May 29, 2020)

Luka said:


> Right, but I wish I could also select it from the Spitfire GUI when needed haha


I see your problem. Logic Art ID needs to trigger the Note to audition the Articulation Change which is inconvenient.
Have a look at AG Art Pro. It offers both: Art ID & Control Points Text switching via AG Scripter (Logic Art Set can be created too).

For example, AG Scripter text points mode allows you to switch the Articulations like you do in the Software Instrument UI without a Note triggering - it is a really very quick Art preview mode.


----------



## Amoli (May 29, 2020)

Dear AG.I know you are having the best intentions but all your posts are about selling your products.I'm sure they are great products and that you put a lot of time and effort to produce them but some of us users just want a possible simple solution without having to spend money on yet another piece of software.


----------



## Dewdman42 (May 29, 2020)

Luka said:


> Right, but I wish I could also select it from the Spitfire GUI when needed haha



so yea the thing to remember is that the GUI inside the instrument is completely separated from the articulation set system. So when you choose an articulation through the kontakt GUI, then the articulation set system has no idea you did it or what the current articulation is that is playing. That is just the way it is. 

The best to deal with this situation is to use the input keyswithes in the articulation set to trigger which articulation set you want to use. Also, at the top of the kontakt window, outside the kontakt instrument but the plugin frame for the plugin, you may see an articulation control which you could use to select the desired articulation, and presuming your articulation set is programmed properly it will choose that articulation inside kontakt too for you. 







but if you try to choose it from within the kontakt GUI, then the articulation set will not know. that's just way it is.


----------

